# Free Plans and oddball things



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know how many of you have heard of vintage farm plans website, but at one time they used to charge to download any of their plans etc they have on the website, but now the website owner is not going to renew his domain and has 2 months until his registry is over, so he now has everything for free use.

No charge for anything. He has a lot of neat plans for all kinds of things, from A to Z and quuite a few neat things most anyone with a welder cold make.....box blade, front low lift bucket for L & G tractor etc etc

Vintage Farm Plans Website


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Chip! :thumbsup: 

There is some neat stuff there. I have a 1955 Popular Mechanics Do-It-Yourself Encyclopedia set (seven books) that was my grandparents with a bunch projects and how to information like that in them. 

Mark


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

*WOW*

What a great site:

I spent the last 1/2 hour downloading about 15 of the plans.

Didn't take long either with DSL.

THanks again.

Bob :captain: outta here


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Neat stuff! Thanks for posting it here:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

going to go on now that I am at work, and print some stuff off. Thanks!!!


----------

